# "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?



## Joker (2. März 2005)

Hallo,#h 
bin neu im Board und wollte mal fragen, wer schon einmal mit der "MS Störtebeker" einen Törn unternommen hat. Suchen noch ein Boot für Mehrtagesfahrten mit VP, Übernachtung usw. Hoffe das schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Boot gemacht hat und mir helfen kann. Mein Dank im voraus !!!

Gruß Joker



|laola:


----------



## Torskfisk (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Moin moin und herzlich willkommen im Board Joker!
Normalerweise findest du über die Kutter etwas in der Kutterliste. Wenn es sich allerdings um die MS Störtebeker von Burgstaaken handelt gibt es noch keine Meinungen dazu.
Zum Thema Mehrtagesfahrten gibt es schon einige Threads. Es kommt dabei auch darauf an, wo du hin möchtest. Ostsee / Nordsee ? Auf der Ostsee wäre die Kehrwieder aus Maasholm bestimmt eine gute Alternative, für die Nordsee könnte ich dir die Baltic 1 empfehlen, Mehrtagesfahrten auf`s Gelbe Riff. Dabei fahren beide Schiffe abends wieder in den Hafen bzw. in einen Hafen(Kehrwieder legt in verschiedenen Häfen in DK an). Außerdem findest du noch einige Informationen in einer der letzten Kutter und KÜste Hefte. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr welche Nr. das war??


----------



## Norge-Träumer (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hallo habe schon öfter auf der Störtebecker gefischt ein PIKOBELLO Kutter ist ein Katamaran und sehr schnell. Der Kapitän Rudi Neumann und sein Sohn Martin sind immer bemüht das Beste Schiff auf der Ostsee zu sein.Man hört das immer an den Funksprüchen treiben sich oft bei Langeland rum. Platz ist für 16 Personen immer 2er Kabinen und pro 4 Personen Toilette und Dusche. Vollverpflegung und nachmittags noch Kaffee und Kuchen. Filitierplatz überdacht und großer Tiefkühlraum.Preise für Bier usw. sehr human.
Insgesamt ein geiles Teil. Preis soweit ich weis 800.- € pro Pers. fährt aber auch notfalls nur mit 12 Pers. oder füllt auf Termine schwer zu bekommen.
Sonntags nachmittags an Bord Montag früh gehts los.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.
Übrigens willkommen im Board hier werden sie geholfen.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## welsfaenger (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hallo,
habe 2003 ein Wochenende auf der Störtebecker verbracht, Ich muß sagen zum Angeln der absolut beste "Kutter". Soviel Platz hast du sonst auf keinem Schiff. Durch seine hohe Geschwindigkeit kann er auch größere Entfernungen gut überbrücken.
Der Kapitän ist immer sehr bemüht gute Stellen zu finden ist aber auch nicht der einfachste. Du solltest aber nicht sehr empfindlich sein, der Umgangston vom Käpt´n ist nichts für zimperliche Leute.
Ach ja wir hatten an zwei Angeltagen mit zwei Leuten 84 Dorsche !


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hallo!
Stimme welsfänger zu! Ist ein klasse Schiff! Wurde extra in Litauen für Rudi (Käptn)  und seine Familie gebaut! Er ist wie bereits angesprochen ein spezieller Knochen |scardie: , aber durch den Speed des Bootes (bis 20 Knoten) immer schnellstens am Fisch!
Das Problem ist überhaupt einen Termin zu bekommen, da das Schiff meist 2 Jahre im Voraus ausgebucht ist! Er hat es nicht nötig irgendwelche Werbung zu betreiben, da die Kiste fast immer voll ist!
Wir hatten das Schwesterschiff Störtebecker II drei mal gechartert und kennen die Geschichte (leider nur max. 8 Leute)!
Der Katamaran (Störteb. I)ist meiner Meinung nach das modernste und beste Hochseeangelschiff der Ostsee (Mercedes der Dorsche :m )
Versuch mal Dein Glück und berichte vielleicht wie es mit Terminen überhaupt ausschaut!
Wünsch Glück!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

sind es 2 tage touren??Was kostet es und ab wo fährt es los??;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

mfg. stefan#h #h #h


----------



## welsfaenger (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

die bieten Wochendendtörns (von Freitag abend bis Sonntag) für ca. 165 € und Mehrtagesfahrten über die ganze Woche, dafür weiß ich aber die Preise nicht.
Ach ja, kein Schiff liegt selbst bei WS 8 noch so extrem ruhig im Wasser wie die Störtebecker !!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

tja hört sich nicht schlecht an aber 165Euronen........................


----------



## Joker (3. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die guten Tips. Das mit dem Kapi habe ich schon mal gehört. Wenn man ihn aber kennt, soll es gehen. Naja muß mal überlegenzwecks buchen.
Mehrtagesfahrten sind wohl richtig teuer. 4 Tage slln ca.350,-Euronen kosten. Ganz schön habbig !!!
Trotzdem nochmal  DAAAAANK:

Gruß Joker|wavey:


----------



## Louis (4. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Ich war bislang 3 x übers WE mit der Störte unterwegs...und jedesmal war es genial. Platz, Sauberkeit, Filetierplätze, Verpflegung und Einfriermöglichkeiten sind vom Feinsten. 

Was die "Eigenheit" bzw. den Umgangston des Kapitäns betrifft, so kann ich das nicht grundsätzlich bestätigen. Er gibt Auskunft über Zielgebiet und Angelei, läßt aber auch mit sich reden. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, dann bleibt er über Nacht auf See, ankert auf ner Sandbank und Du kannst Dich mit Platten besacken. 

Was er nicht abkann, dass sind Besserwisser oder wenn ihm einer dumm kommt. Er hat die Verantwortung für das Schiff und den Fangerfolg, und das spührt Du dann auch in solchen Situationen. 

Achja....eigen sind die Neumanns, wenn es darum geht, das Schiff sauber zu halten. Aber das Boot ist sehr sauber und so soll es auch bleiben. Wenn also mal ein Dorsch das Deck vollblutet oder zuscheisst, dann wischt man das eben kurz über....dafür liegen genügend Feudel rum und sind Eimer zum Wasserholen griffbereit. Ich hab dafür Verständnis.

Petri

Louis


----------



## Beat Schild (4. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

War schon mit der alten Störtebeker von Rudi Neumann unterwegs, heute pfügt diese unter anderem Namen die Ostsee. Seit Jahren chartern wir (5-7 Kumpels) die kleine Störtebeker. Die Grosse durften wir aber besichtigen.

Nun wir waren stets zufrieden, sei es mit den Schiffen oder mit den Fängen.

Wenn man den Anweisungen von Rudi folgt hat man keine Probleme, wenn er grantig wird ist ein Grund vorhanden und über seine Sprüche musste ich meistens lachen darf nur nichts persönlich nehmen.  #6 

Uebrigens werden wir anfangs Juni wieder mit 6 Mann den Dorschen nachstellen.
#: |jump: #a


----------



## Kalle25 (5. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

@Torskfisk

Die Kehrwieder fährt nicht von Masshol. Dort gibt es nue zwei Kutter: Antje D für  Tagestouren und Bärbel für Mehrtagestouren. Alle anderen Kutter fahren Maasholm nur zum Übernachten an.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (12. März 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hi,

wir waren letztes Jahr mit der Störtebeker draussen.
Leider war das Wetter so schlecht, daß wir nur einen Tag "richtig" fischen konnten und dann sogar ganz abbrechen mußte. :c  aber da kann der Käpten ja nix für.
Das Schiff an sich ist absolut ok, incl. Crew, Essen, Getränkepreise, Kojen usw.
Leider haben die Klos derartig gestunken, daß man es sich zweimal überlegt hat...  :v 
Wenn deises Problem gelöst ist, absolut zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## leuchtturm (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Moin,

sagt mal, gibt es eine Internetseite von der Störtebecker I, II ????

Habe nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## fishingaxel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Hier sind ein paar Infos die ich im Netz gefunden habe ich glaub ich werd sowas auch mal machen habe dafür nur kein Gerät kann man sich sowas da auch ausleihen?

MfG

http://www.angeltreff.org/kutter/daenemark/stoertebecker/stoertebecker.html


----------



## angeltreff (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*



			
				leuchtturm schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> sagt mal, gibt es eine Internetseite von der Störtebecker I, II ????
> 
> Habe nichts dazu gefunden.



Klar --> http://www.angelfahrten-neumann.de/


----------



## alpenpilker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: "MS Störtebeker" wer hat schon mal ?*

Am 09.06. nehmen wir die 1018km unter die Räder um in Fehmarn auf der "Sörtebeker I" einzuschiffen und 1 Woche in dänischen Gewässern den Dorschen nachzustellen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser. lassen uns jedoch nicht erschüttern und freuen uns riesig.#6#6#6|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------

